# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  KOSMOPHON RADIO

## siolosni

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχω ένα ραδιόφωνο λαμπάτο της παλιάς εποχής. Δούλευε κανονικά αλλά κάποιοι πυκνωτές παρέδωσαν το πνεύμα και είπα σιγά σιγά να ασχοληθώ κάνοντας του ένα ρεκτιφιέ όπου μπορώ. Μου γεννήθηκε όμως η επιθυμία να μάθω τι γίνεται γύρο από τις λάμπες που έχει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάποιο data sheet από τις λάμπες που να εξηγεί τι κάνουν και να έχει και τα χαρακτηριστικά ; πχ (KEN-RAD 6V6 σε μεταλλικό περίβλημα).
Ευχαριστω

----------


## paranoid

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΑΙΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΩΝ

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα!!

Αυτό πού ζητάs βρίσκεται εδώ electron Tube Data sheets - 3.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να αλλάξεις όλους τους πυκνωτές χάρτου καθώς και τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή της τροφοδοσίας διότι μετά από τόσα χρόνια θα έχουν παραδώσει το πνεύμα. Επίσης να ελέγξεις τις αντιστάσεις και να αντικαταστήσεις όσες είναι αλλοιωμένες. Προσοχή στο κύκλωμα RF μήπως κοπεί κάποιο πηνίο γιατί επισκευάζονται δύσκολα. Έλεγχος στο μεταβλητό πυκνωτή για στραβωμένα φύλλα ή βραχυκύκλωμα. Προσοχή στα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, γενικός έλεγχος και καλύτερα προληπτική αντικατάσταση των καλωδίων για λόγους ασφαλείας, Προσθήκη τριπολικού καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας με φις σούκο και το καλώδιο γείωσης καλά σφιγμένο στο σασί. Τέλος, ευθυγράμμιση της IF και των σταδίων RF με γεννήτρια RF. Συντήρηση του ξύλινου περιβλήματος και λουστράρισμα. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## siolosni

Χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά έχω ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά οπου βρω κώλυμα πιστεύω θα έχω την συμβουλή σας…

----------


## siolosni

Στη μια φωτογραφία είναι 2 στοιχεία που δεν τα γνωρίζω. Το μπλε ίσως είναι αντίσταση αλλά το κίτρινο είτε το μέτρησα σαν δίοδο είτε σαν αντίσταση δεν έβγαλε κάτι γνωστό. :Huh: 
Στην επομένη είναι μια αντίσταση παράλληλη σε πυκνωτή (10μ /30V)κοντά στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας η οποία έχει καεί και δεν φαίνετε ο χρωματικός κώδικας. :Sad: 
Στην τελευταία ένας πυκνωτής είναι στον αέρα από τη μια πλευρά και κοντά είναι ένα πηνίο. Ξέρουμε εδώ που μπορεί να πηγαίνει; :Confused1:

----------


## siolosni

Ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα είναι τα ανταλλακτικά
  Πχ πυκνωτές 0,025μ/500V, 5000p/στα 500V δεν τους βρίσκω. Αυτό που μπορώ να βρω μόνο είναι κεραμικοί αλλά οι κεραμικοί δεν έχουν πολικότητα!!!

----------


## Πέτροs

Ο πυκνωτήs 0,025mf είναι 25n, καί στόν 5000pf βάλε 4700pf, ή 4,7n καί στούs δύο βάλε MKT στά αντίστοιχα βολτ.

----------


## siolosni

Ούτε οι mkt  έχουν πολικότητα. Ενώ οι πυκνωτές που έχει το ραδιόφωνο έχουν πολικότητα .

----------


## Πέτροs

Δέν πειράζει!!

----------


## siolosni

Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο. Θα κατέβω Πανόρμου να βρω υλικά γιατί στην περιοχή μου δεν είχε αυτά που έψαχνα. Οπότε στην αναμονή για λίγο.  :Cool: 
  Όσο αναφορά τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες έχουμε κάτι; Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι ότι το μπλε κυλινδρικό εξάρτημα είναι πυκνωτής. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό!  :Wink:  :Laugh:

----------


## Antonis12

Μήπως μπορείς νά ανεβάσεις μία φωτό από τό κουτί του?Έχω επισκευάσει μέ πολύ κόπο κάποιο καί μοιάζει αρκετά αλλά δέν είμαι καί σίγουρος.Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι είναι ελληνικής κατασκευής, καί δέν επιζούν καί πολλά.Τό δικό μου φοράει ρίμλοκ λυχνίες αλλά από τίς φωτό πού έχεις δέν ξεχωρίζω άν τό δικό σου είναι τό ίδιο ή δουλεύει όκταλ λυχνίες.

----------


## siolosni

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι ελληνικής κατασκευής και το κουτί είναι από βακελίτη! 
  Το τζαμακι με τις συχνότητες το έχω βγάλει για να το κωλύσω.
  Είναι όλες οι λάμπες που διαθέτει το εργαλείο… :Cool:

----------


## Antonis12

Λοιπόν αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.Δέν είναι τό ίδιο μέ τό δικό μου άν καί τό κύκλωμα τών πηνίων είναι τό ίδιο.Τά εξαρτήματα πού έχεις σημειώσει είναι όλα αντιστάσεις.Ειδικά τό μπλέ είναι αντίσταση ,ούρμπαλ νομίζω ότι μού τήν είπε ένας παλιός μάστορας.Συνδέεται συνήθως σέ σειρά μέ τά νήματα,καί δέν βρίσκεται εύκολα πλέον.Τό κακό μέ αυτά τά κομμάτια είναι ότι υπάρχει ελιπής πληροφόρηση καί δέν κυκλοφορούν τά σχεδιά τους.Σιγά σιγά πάντως θά τό φτιάξεις.Πρέπει νά είναι κατασκευή δεκαετίας 50.Πάρε μία μία τίς λυχνίες καί αντικατέστησε ότι είναι αλλοιωμένο.Από ότι φαίνεται έχουν αλλαχτεί κάποια καλώδια καί μερικά εξαρτήματα.Δέν ξέρω άν σέ βοηθήσουν κάποιες φωτό από τό δικό μου στήν συνδεσμολογία τών πηνίων μιάς καί εμένα φορά άλλες λυχνίες.

----------


## siolosni

Που έχεις ποστάρει Αντώνη για να το δω;

----------


## Antonis12



----------


## Antonis12



----------


## Antonis12



----------


## Antonis12

Λοιπόν όπως βλέπεις τό ραδιόφωνο ήταν σέ άθλια κατάσταση ,παρατημένο, κανιβαλισμένο, τού είχαν βγάλει τά μάτια μερικοί μαθητευόμενοι σέ ένα εργαστήριο καί είχε νά παίξει από τό 1960.Αφαιρέθηκε τό βιμπρέιτορ μπήκε μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης ,αλλάχθηκε ο διαμορφωτής,καί μέ κάποιες αλλαγές ακόμη τελικά λειτούργησε.Φυσικά βάφτηκε καί μένει μόνο κάποια στιγμή νά ρυθμιστεί μέ γεννήτρια rf πού τότε δέν είχα.Κατά τά άλλα έχει πολύ καλή λήψη καί η ποιότητα κατασκευής του δέν έχει τίποτα νά ζηλέψει από τά αντίστοιχα εισαγώμενα εκείνης τής περιόδου.Τά υλικά του επίσης είναι αμερικάνικα καί αγγλικά καλής ποιότητας.Γιά τήν ιστορία αναφέρω ότι αυτή η εταιρία ήταν αμιγώς ελληνική,αλλά τό αθάνατο ελληνικό κράτος κατάφερε ΄μέ τήν νομοθεσία του καί τά τερτίπια του νά τήν κλείσει όπως καί άλλες πού υπήρχαν εκείνη τήν περίοδο καί οι ανάγκες νά καλυφθούν μέ εισαγωγές ξένων κατασκευαστών.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δυστυχώς, παιδιά, έτσι είναι... Τα έχω ξαναγράψει, να μη λέω διαρκώς τα ίδια. Η Κοσμοφών δεν είναι η μοναδική περίπτωση. Το 1959 για παράδειγμα η εταιρεία ΑΘΑ Electronics (Αδελφοί Αθανασούλια ) κατασκεύαζε ιατρικά όργανα κάπου στο Θησείο. Τι απέγινε; Το 1960 ένα πειραματικό κινητό τηλέφωνο παρουσιάστηκε από τον ΟΤΕ στη Διεθνή Έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης εγκαταστημένο σε αυτοκίνητο. Τι έγινε αυτό; Το μπλοκάρισαν οι τότε "ΚΥΠατζήδες"; Αναδιφώντας στα "Ραδιοηλεκτρονικά" του '60 διάβασα ένα άρθρο Έλληνα φοιτητή σχετικά με μια αυτόματη κάμερα που θα μπορούσε να φωτογραφήσει τα αυτοκίνητα που ξεπερνούσαν το όριο ταχύτητας. Τι έγινε αυτή η ιδέα;;;;;
Λιοπόν, ο καθένας ας βγάλει το συμπέρασμά του. Εγώ πάντως μετά από ένα ταξίδι στο χωριό έσωσα από πέταμα στα σκουπίδια ένα ραδιοπικάπ RFT (VEB) πρώην Ανατολικής Γερμανίας και. πρώτα ο Θεός, από Σεπτέμβριο θα το συντηρήσω και θα δείτε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## siolosni

Αντώνη έχω μείνει άφωνος! Καταπληκτική δουλειά! :Drool: 
 Βρήκες τους ιδίους πυκνωτές; Η τους συμμάζεψες; :Confused1: 
 Πάντως η κατασκευή απ’ ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν διαφέρει και πολύ για να μην πω είναι η ιδία!!!  :Laugh: 
Θα ήθελα να δω αν γίνετε μια κοντινότερη φωτογραφία από τα πηνία… :Blush: 

Τρελέ Επιστήμονα έχω ακούσει πολλές ιστορίες για τους ραδιοτεχνίτες και τις βιομηχανίες που υπήρχαν στην περιοχή του θησείου , του βοτανικού κλπ. Κρίμα που δεν συνεχίστηκαν… :Sad:

----------


## Antonis12

Οι πυκνωτές αλλαχτήκαν μέ καινούργιους πού δέν έχουν πολικότητα,εκτός από  μερικούς πού αλλαχτήκαν μέ παλιούς πού υπήρχαν καί ήταν σέ καλή κατάσταση.Χρειαστηκε νά κάνω κάποιες πατέντες γιατί έλειπε τό πίσω κάλυμα ,δέν υπήρχε σχέδιο καί δέν γνώριζα τί λυχνίες δούλευε μιάς καί 3 λείπαν.Στήν ουσία μόνο τά πηνία καί η πρώτη λυχνία δέν πειράχτηκαν.Θά τό λύσω αύριο καί θά βγαλω κάποιες καλύτερες φωτό γιά νά σέ βοηθήσουν αφού φορά τά ίδια πηνία.Τό σασί μοιάζει αλλά είναι άλλες λυχνίες.Τώρα γιά αυτούς τούς κατασκευαστές,καί γιά όλα τά ελληνικής κατασκευής ραδιόφωνα μακάρι νά υπήρχε καλύτερη πληροφόρηση . Δυστυχώς ενώ ήταν πολλοί καί είχε γίνει αξιόλογη προσπάθεια δέν γνωρίζουμε τόν ακριβή αριθμό τών μοντέλων τους ούτε καί πολλές φωτό κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## siolosni

Θα με υποχρέωνες!!!  :Smile: 
Τελικά πήγα και πήρα πολυεστερικούς πυκνωτές. Θα επέμβω δραστικά…  :Closedeyes:  :Glare: 
Έμαθα εκ των υστέρων ότι υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί απέναντι από ΤΑ ΝΕΑ που μπορεί να έχει ακόμα στοκ από παλιούς πυκνωτές αλλά το κόστος έχει ανέβει και δεν πάω για άλλα ψώνια… :Huh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Antonis12

Έχει καί ο Μπουριώτης στή γλάστωνος αλλά τσιμπάει λίγο καί τούς δίνει σέ σακουλάκια μέ τήν ίδια χωρητικότητα.Επίσης στό e bay αλλά εντάξει καί μέ τούς πολυεστερικούς γίνεται δουλειά δέν μπορεί νά είναι καί τό πρωτότυπο.Λοιπόν μέ τήν πρώτη ευκαιρία θά βγάλω τίς φωτό απλά νά βρώ λίγο χρόνο ή σήμερα ή αύριο θά γίνει.

----------


## Antonis12

Καλημέρα.Τελικά μπήκα σέ χοντρούς μπελάδες μιάς καί δυστυχώς έσπασε τό τζάμι από απροσεξία.Τέλος πάντων ανεβάζω τίς φωτό καί ελπίζω τουλάχιστον νά κάνεις δουλειά.Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μιά φωτό από τό πίσω κάλυμα,πού μού λείπει καί όταν τό τελειώσεις ολοκληρωμένες γιά νά τό κρατήσουμε αρχείο.

----------


## Antonis12



----------


## siolosni

Ωχ….  :Blushing: Κρίμα…  :Crying: 
Κι εγώ έχω σπασμένο τζάμι… σε τρία κομμάτια. Πιστεύω το δικό σου να μην έγινε θρύψαλα… :Unsure: 
 Σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες σου έβγαλα άκρη… :Cool: 
 Μια ακόμη ερώτηση… Στην τροφοδοσία κοντά στον διακόπτη on/off έχει 3 πυκνωτές. Ο ένας έχει παράλληλα μια αντίσταση… Έχουμε την τιμή; :Confused1: 
  Με αυτά πιστεύω αύριο μεθαύριο να ολοκληρώσω την αναδόμηση…. :Unsure:

----------


## Antonis12

Ελα καλησπέρα.Καί αυτό σέ 3 κομμάτια έσπασε καί προσπαθώ νά δώ πώς νά τό κολλήσω.Δύσκολο αλλά κάτι θά γίνει.Βέβαια αυτό είναι μόνιμο πρόβλημα μέ αυτά τά παλιά κομμάτια,θέλω νά βρώ άν γίνεται νά τυπώνω από φωτό σέ φάιμπερ γκλάς,αλλά αυτοί μέ τίς εκτυπώσεις δέν ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα.Τώρα γιά τήν τροφοδοσία τήν έχω αλλάξει τελείως καί δέν ξέρω τήν τιμή.Πάντως θές 3 τροφοδοσίες.Μία γιά τά νήματα πού είναι σέ σειρά σέ εμένα τουλάχιστον μία ανοδική καί μία σκρίν.Βρές ένα σχέδιο πού νά δουλεύει τίς ίδιες λυχνίες καί πειραματικά θά βρείς τήν τιμή.Αν είναι στήν τροφοδοσία δέν είναι καί τόσο κρίσιμη.Μήπως εννοείς αυτή στόν ηλεκτρολυτικό?

----------


## siolosni

Η αντίσταση είναι παράλληλα σε πυκνωτή ο οποίος συνδέεται σε λυχνία TORVAC  6Χ5GT…
  Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν βρήκα κατ αρχήν αυτό  : http://basenjes.de/tubes/jbsel34.htm και σε μια άλλη σελίδα (http://www.vintage-radio.net/forum/s...ad.php?t=23420) διάβασα ότι βάζουν 150Ω αντίσταση… Πιστεύω να έπεσα μέσα… θα δήξει… :Blushing: 
  Δείτε κι αυτό http://antiqueradios.com/forums/index.php
  Αλλά και αυτό http://sujan.hallikainen.org/Broadca.../index.php/RCA

----------


## Antonis12

Η λυχνία αυτή είναι ανορθώτρια.Βάλε μία φωτό νά δούμε τί πυκνωτής καί αντίσταση λές.Σέ ποιό ποδαράκι τής λυχνίας πάει?Μήπως λές τόν ηλεκτρολυτικό καί τήν αντίσταση πού έχει σέ σειρά?

----------


## siolosni

ειναι η φωτο 02967 στην 1η σελιδα του θεματος

----------


## siolosni

Λοιπόν, έκανα την συνδεσμολογία και το έβαλα στην πρίζα. 

Δεν έσκασε τίποτα ευτυχώς. :Cool: 
 Έβαλα και μια υποτυπώδη κεραία και αυτό που άκουσα ήταν ένας θόρυβος από ρεύμα. 

Ψάχνοντας στα κανάλια βρήκα και άκουσα ερα σπορ αλλά ενώ είχα το ποτενσιόμετρο του ήχου τέρμα ακουγόταν  ισα ισα … :Confused1:

----------


## siolosni

και αλλες φωτο

----------


## Antonis12

Δέν βλέπω καθαρά πού πηγαίνει αλλά μάλλον σάν φίλτρο χρησιμοποιεί τόν πυκνωτή?Βάλε ένα μεγάλο καλώδιο γιά κεραία γιά νά δείς τί πιάνει.Έλεγξε γιά τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα,ή κανένα κομμένο καλώδιο στά πηνία.Μήπως έχεις πειράξει τά τρίμμερ?Έχεις γεννήτρια rf μήπως θέλει ευθυγράμμιση?

----------


## siolosni

Δεν πείραξα τα τριμερακια. Και δεν έχω rf γεννήτρια…  :Sad: 
Από βραχυκυκλώματα θα ρίξω μια ματιά… 

Η γη παίζει ρόλο; Αν βάλω δηλαδή σούκο φις και βάλω τη γη στο σασί θα υπάρξει κάποια διαφορά; :Confused1:

----------


## Antonis12

Γιά εμένα όχι ιδιαίτερα,δέν έχω δεί καί μεγάλη διαφορά.Πόσο χαμηλά παίζει δηλαδή?Αν συνδέσεις μία άλλη πηγή ήχου έχεις κανονική ένταση?Αν ναί πάς στά προηγούμενα στάδια.Θά παίξει αλλά θέλει υπομονή μεγάλη ,ψάξτο λίγο.Πρίν έπαιζε καλά?Έχει τύχει νά φτιάξω κάποια κομμάτια καί νά θέλουν ευθυγράμιση,δέν ξέρω άν ήταν όλα πειραγμένα ή γιατί γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## siolosni

Για να γίνεται κουβέντα να μαθαίνω κι εγώ να μαθαίνουν και οι άλλοι…
  Διάβασα στο βιβλίο Τεχνολογία Ηλεκτρονικών Εξαρτημάτων τα εξής :
  Οι Αμερικανικές λυχνίες (που διαθέτω) έχουν ξεχωριστό τρόπο αναγνώρισης(δεν έχει αυτόν το πίνακα).
  π.χ. 6Χ5GT που σημαίνει : 6,3Vac τάση θέρμανσης με 5 χρησιμοποιούμενα πόδια δλδ τρίοδος γυάλινη που χρησιμοποιείτε για ενίσχυση AF και RF και ως ταλαντώτρια.
  Δηλαδή αν πάω να μετρήσω τάσεις στα ποδαράκια τις λυχνίας θα βρω το 6,3Vac; Και ως προς τι θα την μετρήσω ως προς τη γη (σασί); Επίσης τι άλλο θα πρέπει να μετρήσω ; Έξοδο τι πρέπει  να βγάλει;
  Επίσης διάβασα ότι με το πέρασμα των χρόνων δημιουργείτε γήρανση της λυχνίας και προκαλείτε εξασθένηση της ηλεκτρονικής εκπομπής της καθόδου. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει δημιουργήσει και εξασθένηση στην έξοδο του ήχου; (προφανώς)

  Ακόμη ένα φοβερό εργαλείο που βρήκα στο ιντερνέτ και ίσως το ξέρουν αρκετοί είναι το http://www.scribd.com
  Εκεί βρήκα βιβλία όπως :
  Vacuum-Tube-Design
  The-ABC-of-Vacuum-Tubes-in-Radio-Reception
  Basic-Radio-The-Essentials-Of-Electron-Tubes-And-Their-Circuits
  Army-Theory-of-Electron-Tubes (Αμερικανικός στρατός)
  NAV06electronic-emission-tubes-power-supplies (Αμερικανικό ναυτικό)

----------


## Antonis12

Οι αμερικάνικες λυχνίες έχουν διαφορετικό κώδικα από τίς ευρωπαικές αλλά δέν ακολουθείται πάντα.Γιά νά βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα γιά τήν κατάσταση μιάς λυχνίας απαιτείται λυχνιόμετρο.Φυσικά είναι λογική εκδοχή νά είναι κάποια πεσμένη ,καί νά μήν δουλεύει σωστά τό ραδιόφωνο.Μπορείς νά βρείς κάποιες λυχνίες καί νά τίς έχεις καί καβάτζα καί νά δοκιμάσεις κάποια αλλαγή.Πρώτα όμως δοκιμασέ το μέ κάποια μέτρα κεραία έλεγξε γιά τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα ή κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση, καί μετά βλέπουμε πάλι.

----------


## siolosni

Στο βιβλίο Handbook tubes 12th edition του 1966 έχει όλες τις λυχνίες με σχήματα… Τι είναι όμως οι αριθμοί στα μαύρα κουτάκια;

   Κοίταξα για κολλήσεις και βραχυκυκλώματα και όλα φαίνονται καλά…

----------


## Antonis12

Αν κοιτάξεις δίπλα έχει τήν βάση τής λυχνίας .Υπάρχει μιά εγκοπή καί μετά μετράς από αριστερά πρός δεξιά σέ αυτό τόν τύπο λυχνίας.Τό κάθε νούμερο αντιστοιχεί σέ ένα ποδαράκι της λυχνίας καί υπάρχει καί τό διάγραμα τής συνδεσμολγίας μέ τίς τιμές τών υλικών.
Βιβλιογραφία υπάρχει αρκετή νά βρείς ότι θές εφόσον υπάρχουν ελλείψεις καί ενδιαφέρον.Αν συνδέσεις ένα καλώδιο στήν κεραία αρκετών μέτρων πώς συμπεριφέρεται?Πιάνει σταθμούς καί στίς τρείς μπάντες?παίζει πάλι χαμηλά?Αν στήν είσοδο τού πικάπ συνδέσεις μιά εξωτερική πηγή έχει κανονική ένταση?

----------


## siolosni

Και το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε…. Ήταν παράληψη μου να μην αντικαταστήσω το παλιό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με τρίκλωνο καλώδιο… (Τρελός Επιστήμονας )Μετά την προσθήκη ΚΑΙ της ΓΗΣ το ραδιόφωνο με μια υποτυπώδη κεραία (ένα καλωδιάκι) δούλεψε κανονικά. Έκανα και κάποιες μετρήσεις στις ανόδους και την κάθοδο και την εσωτερική αντίσταση για καθαρά πειραματικούς λόγους. Οι μετρήσεις ήταν περίπου όμοιες με των τεχνικών εγχειριδίων… 

   Τα επόμενα βήματα είναι βάψιμο το σασί και εγκατάσταση στο κουτί… Επιφυλάσσαμε για τις φωτογραφίες όταν θα είναι έτυμο….


 :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup: 

  Λάμπες:
  Η 6X5 είναι η  rectifier, 6χ6 είναι το στάδιο εξόδου, 6SQ7 (διπλοδίοδος – τρίοδος) είναι ανιχνευτής και στάδιο  AF , η 6SK7 (πεντάδος) είναι για  IF στάδιο  και η  6SA7 (επτάοδος) είναι ο μίξερ των συχνοτήτων.

  Ευχαριστώ τον Τρελό Επιστήμονα τον Πέτρο και τον Αντώνη 12 για την βοήθεια !!!!  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## Antonis12

Δέν μού έχει τύχει ποτέ νά παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο η γείωση,αλλά φαίνεται ότι όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε.Τό σασί άν είναι βακελίτης μπορείς νά τού φέρεις τό χρώμα μέ μιά αλοιφή γυαλίσματος καί μετά μέ ένα γυαλιστικό ταμπλώ αυτοκινήτου θά είναι σάν καινούργιο.Τό τζάμι άν δέν κολλάει κόψε ένα κομμάτι τζάμι λεπτό  ή πέξι γκλάς καί κολλησέ το από πίσω γιά νά συγκρατεί τά κομμάτια.Λοιπόν περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## siolosni

Του έκανα ένα βαψιματάκι με σπρέι μαύρο ματ της φωτιάς… Καλό μου φάνηκε αν και θα το ήθελα τελικά γυαλιστερό… Θα δω μπορεί να το αλλάξω δέχομαι προτάσεις…
  Κόλλησα και το τζαμάκι αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ με τίποτα πως θα βάλω το σχοινάκι για να αλλάζει η συχνότητα από το κουμπί… Έχουμε καμιά βοήθεια;

----------


## Antonis12

Εχει οδηγούς.Όταν ο πυκνωτής έχει τά φύλλα τό ένα μέσα στό άλλο συντονίζει χαμηλά π.χ 550 κηζ όταν είναι εκτός ψηλά 1600 κηζ.έχει 4 ροδάκια γιά νά κυλάει καί η βελόνα κινείται στήν ράγα της.Ξεκίνησε τυλίγοντας στό τύμπανο τού μεταβλητού μετά στό κουμπί 3 στροφές καί μετά κύλωμα μέ τά ροδάκια.Όταν δέν θά έχει μπόσικα τυλίγεις καί τήν βελόνα.

----------


## siolosni

Ευχαριστώ! Πως σου φάνηκε το χρώμα;;;

----------


## Antonis12

Καλό αλλά γιατί δέν τό έβαφες στό πρωτότυπο?Τόν βακελίτη φτιάξτον όπως σού είπα.Μόνο άν είναι βακελίτης όχι πλαστικό.Τό πλαστικό τό γυαλίζεις μέ βαζελίνη καί γυαλιστικό ταμπλώ καί θά δείχνει άψογο.

----------


## siolosni

Λόγο θερινών διακοπών και πολύ διαβάσματος για την ολοκλήρωση της πτυχιακής μου εργασίας άφησα λίγο πίσω το service του ραδιοφώνου…. Προστέθηκε λοιπόν ο σπάγκος για την ρύθμιση των συχνοτήτων κολλήθηκε το τζάμι και γυαλίστηκε το εξωτερικό πλαίσιο με βαζελίνη και γυαλιστικό παπουτσιών με αποτέλεσμα να επανέλθει η λάμψη στο περίβλημα!!!!
  Προσωπικά είμαι εξαιρετικά ικανοποιημένος και ευτυχής που υπήρχε σημαντική βοήθεια από το forum του hlektronika!!!!


 :Applause:

----------


## dimitris.stef

δεν το πυστευω εχουμε το ιδιο ραδιο και τον τελευταιο καιρο πεδευομαι να το φτιαξω αλλαξα και εγω ολους τους πυκνοτες ο οποιος μονο ενας πρεπει να ειναι υλεκτρολητικος με πολοικοτητα με παραληλα αντοισταση 300 ωμ εκανε μεγαλη διαφορα στη ληψει αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο δυνατη  σκεφτομουν αν ειναι καμια λαμπα πεσμενη και φταιει αυτο? και στα μακραν δεν πιανει τιποτα. αν εχεις κανα σχεδιο η οτιδοιποτε να βοηθεισεις ευχαριστως η οποιος μπορει να βοηθεισει. το εχω φωτ αλλα δεν ξερω πως να της ανεβασω

----------


## dimitris.stef

http://s2.postimage.org/5fgygkl64/05112010063.jpg. http://s2.postimage.org/5fgygkl64/05112010063.jpg. http://s2.postimage.org/5fft44wto/05112010060.jpg. http://s2.postimage.org/1vvanzl44/23...che=1291243801. http://s1.postimage.org/30dnddxs4/05...che=1291244215. http://s1.postimage.org/30dtzjbr8/15...che=1291244290

----------


## jdm

καλημέρα σε όλους, είμαι νέο μέλος ασχολούμε και εγώ με επισκευές παλαιών ραδιοφώνων.
τα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ραδιόφωνα αυτής της περιόδου είναι κατά βάση Αμερικάνικα σχέδια
της R.C.A. κ.λ.π. τα οποία [με τροποποιήσεις ή όχι] κατασκευάζονταν στην Ελλάδα κατόπιν άδειας.Πολλά σχέδια αυτής της περιόδου υπάρχουν στο www.nostalgiaair.org. Με βάση την σειρά λυχνιών των Ελληνικών μπορεί να βρεθεί βοήθεια σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο σχέδιο, [τιμές εξαρτημάτων, ρύθμιση I.F. κ.λ.π.]. Όσον αφορά τους πυκνωτές αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα είχαν 
ηλεκτρολυτικούς με πολικότητα στο τροφοδοτικό, οι υπόλοιποι οριζόντιοι συνήθως είναι χάρτου
και η μαύρη γραμμή στο ένα άκρο δεν είναι πολικότητα αλλά το εξωτερικό μεταλικό περίβλημα του πυκνωτή που πρέπει να συνδέεται στην γή για λόγους θορύβου. Οι πυκνωτές
αυτοί μετά από χρόνια και λόγου υγρασίας παρουσιάζουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις στις τιμές
και πρέπει να αντικαθιστούνται.

----------


## Antonis12

Μέτρα τίς τάσεις νά δείς άν είναι κανονικές.Έχεις γεννήτρια rf ?Μήπως θέλει ευθυγράμιση?

----------


## dimitris.stef

τωρα μολις κατεβασα το εγχειριδιο για της λαμπες θα βρω της δικες μου να μετρισω της τασεις. αν δεν βγαζει αυτα που λεει θα πει οτι η λαμπες ειναι πεσμενες? γενιτρια rf δεν εχω ουτε κε ξερω πως δουλευει. απο περιεργια γυρισα και της δυο βιδες καποιες μοιρες χειροτερευε η ληψη και το γυρισα εκει που ηταν

----------


## Antonis12

Ειπα για τις τάσεις γιά νά δούμε άν είναι πεσμένη η ανορθώτρια.Τώρα τίς μέσες συχνότητες δέν τίς πειράζουμε έτσι γιατί χωρίς γεννήτρια είναι δύσκολο νά ευθυγραμμιστεί σωστά.Στά μακρά είναι νεκρό ή δέν πιάνει σταθμούς?

----------


## dimitris.stef

δεν πιανει σταθμο ενω εχω δωκιμαση διπλα αλλο με λυχνιες και την ιδια κεραια επιανε ! μηπως ειναι αποσυντονισμενο στα μακρα?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να ελέγξεις αν ο μεταγωγός κάνει επαφή στα μακρά, διαφορετικά να ελέγξεις τα πηνία τοπικού ταλαντωτή και κεραίας για διακοπή.

----------


## dimitris.stef

το πηνιο δεν εχει διακοπη το ειδα το μονο που ηξερα να ψαξω. ο μεταγωγος ποιος ειναι? πριν αλλαξω  τους πυκνοτες στα μεσαια και βραχεα επιανε κατι στα μακραν τιποτα και που του αλλαξα τους πυκνοτες εκανε διαφορα μονο στα μεσαια και βραχεα. στο συγκεκριμενο ραδιο θελω να βαλω το μικροαμπερομετρο! παιζει ρολο η πυκνοτες που δεν ειναι χαρτου στα παρασιτα?

----------

